# The dog show world is awesome



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Tuesday a young lady, Taylor Lane was murdered in her home along with her boyfriend and her Doberman, Audrey, was shot twice and severely wounded trying to defend her. They set up a Go Fund Me to help with funeral costs and for the veterinary fees for Audrey. The goal was 15,000. In one day it reached 32,000.


When I had my house fire the dog show world rallied to help me. It was around 1 am I think when they finally had the fire out and we left. We lost everything, including some of my dogs. At 8 am the next morning I got a call that a friend here in the states had worked with another in Europe and I had kennels, crate pads, toys, dog food and coop cups that would be there by the end of the day. And that was only the beginning of the help my dog show friends and family gave me.


Taylor grew up in the dog show world. And that world is truly a family as seen by the response. She showed Dobermans and often traveled with others to help show. She was only in her early twenties, the same as my two youngest. Her sister, Tara, shows often and some of you may have seen the sisters. It's heartbreaking when something like this happens, especially when you know them. I didn't personally know Taylor, but I've seen her at shows, always with a smile. RIP, Taylor.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't know her, but recognized her when I saw the photos. The handlers have really rallied around her family. It's hard to believe something so awful could happen to her.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How terribly sad. I hope they catch the people responsible. It is good that her friends and acquaintances in the dog world stepped up and helped her family and dog out. But it is still incredibly sad.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

_Last edited by Castlemaid; Today at 04:40 PM. Reason: Removed link - no soliciting rule. _

Sorry, didn't put it in there for solicitation but for people to be able to see her picture as I figured some would know her by sight but not possibly by name. They have more than reached the goal. Again, sorry, didn't mean it for soliciting more money.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I see photos of her all over FB, at shows, and it seems unreal.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

It really does. I'm glad it looks like her Doberman will hopefully recover.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such desperate people out there. I hope this person is caught that did this. I glad to see this family has much support. So sad-you truly never know how your day will start or end.


----------

